# Un pas vers l'iPhone



## la_pendule (13 Mai 2021)

Hello,
j'explique mon contexte :

utilisateur linux depuis 1999, j'a longtemps rejeté les solutions microsoft mais également les solutions apple sur des années.

J'étais très fermé à Apple jusqu'à être un gros troll bien lourd parfois dans les années 2000, surtout à l'époque de l'iPod qui n'a jamais trouvé grâce à mes yeux, d'autant que j'ai toujours rejeté le design by Apple qui allait à l'inverse total de mes goûts perso... et quand l'iPhone 1 est sorti, c'était le pompom, j'ai vraiment détesté ce téléphone...

...jusqu'à l'iPhone 4, cet iphone m'a plu de suite, j'ai trouvé son design bien pensé, vraiment beau, et j'ai alors commencé à regarder de plus près les produits apple, sans sauter le pas pour autant, mais la réticence a commencé à s'amoindrir.

Niveau Mac, j'ai détesté le MBA que j'ai trouvé affreux et ridicule a sa sortie, puis j'ai été très attiré par le MacBook 12", mais des amateurs de la pomme autour de moi m'ont freiné en m'expliquant que si je voulais entrer dans le monde apple, ce n'était pas du tout le bon ordi à prendre.

De fil en aiguille, me voici avec mon MBA et je rouvre donc une porte à l'iPhone.

Ma compagne possède un iphone 7, et vraiment, je n'aime pas, j'aime pas ce gros bouton en bas, j'aime pas les bords très larges, j'aime pas ce petit écran, mais les derniers iphones sont bien différent, on revient au design de l'iphone 4 que j'avais tant aimé, et fini cette grosse verrue sous l'écran, donc pourquoi pas.

D'autant qu'entre temps, moi qui étais fidèle aux galaxy Note que je trouvais vraiment de grande qualité, la gamme ne se renouvèle plus et j'en reste au Note 9 depuis 3 ans car le 10 et le 20 perdent des fonctionnalités auxquelles je tiens sur mon note 9...

Seulement mon 9 n'est pas 5 G, et je sais que d'ici la fin de l'année je me laisserai tenter par un nouveau smartphone, mais Samsung ou iPhone ?

Alors le but n'est pas de lancer un troll, y en assez sur les internets, mais simplement de savoir si un iPhone répondrait à mes besoins.

Pour le macbook, j'ai pu en tester un grâce à mon taf mais pas possible pour l'iphone malheureusement...

Voici mes inquiétudes :

- j'utilise beaucoup ma Garmin Fenix 5 pour le sport, elle possède des fonctionnalités indispensables pour moi pour le triathlon comme la possibilité d'étendre l'écran de la montre vers le GPS vélo quand je passe de la nage au vélo en compet, ce qu'aucune autre montre ne permet, et je doute de l'intégration des notifications de l'iphone sur la Garmin, c'est officiellement compatible mais je crois que c'est pas optimisé...

- j'utilise également beaucoup ma montre galaxy active 2, là c'est bêtement une question de design, je suis réfractaire à celui de l'apple watch, et sur une montre c'est trop important pour moi. Je sais que la galaxy active est compatible avec l'iphone mais là encore, je doute de l'intégration optimale des notifications (déjà qu'hors smartphone samsung c'est bof alors hors android, je sais pas)

- j'ai plusieurs google home à la maison, et là encore, je tiens à rester sur ces enceintes car l'intégration avec ma domotique sur home assistant est parfaite et je ne me vois pas changer tout ça, je sais que google home existe sous iOS mais à quel point est-ce utilisable correctement ?

- Y a t il la possibilité d'avoir une page d'accueil "épurée" ? J'ai pas envie d'une page d'accueil pleine d'icônes ni une page complètement vide, je sais qu'apple n'est pas très widget sur les pages principales mais existe-t-il des solutions pour juste l'heure sur mon fond d'écran par exemple ?

- Je me sers de mon téléphone comme horloge la nuit grâce au support vertical et au Always On Display, existe-il une solution similaire à l'Always On Display sur l'iPhone 12 ?

- Existe-il une solution de petit stylet facilement transportable sur l'iPhone 12 ? J'ai pris l'habitude d'éditer des PDFs pour les remplir et signer sur mon Note 9 ainsi que de rajouter des annotations sur des photos, et j'aurais du mal à revenir en arrière sur ce point...

- Enfin, je me sers énormément d'Android Auto, mais mon autoradio peut être paramétré sur Apple Car, à une époque Apple Car était un peu largué, est-il aujourd'hui parfaitement fonctionnel ? (recherche d'itinéraire en vocal, envoi de sms en vocal, lancement d'une musique en vocal et lecture vocale des sms) et est il compatible google maps car je n'aime pas trop waze ?

Merci à vous, alors oui je sais, je suis très attaché à plusieurs solutions du monde Google, je sais qu'il existe des solutions chez Apple, mais certaines solutions n'ont pour moi pas d'équivalence ailleurs et certaines solutions que j'estime comme les meilleures pour mon usage sont plus optimisées Android qu'iOS (Home Assistant et Garmin, par exemple) d'où mon hésitation.

Ah un dernier truc... on en est où de la batterie sur l'iPhone 12 ? J'avais pris la gamme Note pour leur excellente batterie (2 jours et demi avec mon Note 9 alors qu'il a 3 ans), j'imagine qu'on a progressé depuis les déboires passés ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Revan007 (13 Mai 2021)

Hello,

Je ne peux pas répondre à toutes tes questions mais je vais essayer dans la mesure du possible.

- Samsung fournit une page de compatibilité entre Android, Android version Samsung et iOs : https://www.samsung.com/fr/wearables/galaxy-watch/android-ios-compatibility/

- J'ai un nest mini et une Nvidia Shield à la maison. Tout l'écosystème Google est disponible sur iOs. Google Home est identique entre Android et iOs. Tu trouveras aussi Gmail, Google Agenda, Drive, etc. Pas de soucis là-dessus.

- Pas d'Always One sur iPhone pour l'instant. Uniquement sur l'Apple Watch Série 6.

- Tu peux avoir une page d'accueil épurée avec uniquement ce que tu veux dessus. Mais il faut savoir que les widgets autorisés par Apple suivent des règles strictes comme pour le choix des tailles par exemple. Tu ne peux pas non plus organiser tes raccourcis d'applications comme tu le souhaites. Hors de question de laisser un "trou" sur la grille. Les icônes doivent se suivre.  Ça pourrait changer dans iOs 15 mais ça n'est pas garanti.

- Je pense que les fournisseurs de montres tiers (qui ne fabriquent pas de smartphones) font des applications identiques entres les OS.


----------



## la_pendule (14 Mai 2021)

Merci pour tes réponses ça m'avance déjà pas mal et ça va plutôt dans le sens de l'iphone 

Mais j'avoue que l'always on est un vrai manque, c'est dommage... Après je pourrais remplacer le nest mini de ma table de chevet par un nest hub avec écran comme ça ça réglerait le souci... Mais ça veut dire que les utilisateurs d'iphone en voyage sont obligés d'allumer l'écran de leur téléphone s'ils veulent l'heure en pleine nuit ?

C'est quand même bête de faire des trucs de haute qualité mais d'oublier ce genre détail très bête ^^


----------



## MrTom (14 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Mais ça veut dire que les utilisateurs d'iphone en voyage sont obligés d'allumer l'écran de leur téléphone s'ils veulent l'heure en pleine nuit ?


On lève notre téléphone pour qu'il s'allume, pas besoin d'appuyer sur un bouton.
Personnellement j'ai toujours mon vieux réveil qui fonctionne encore, et mon iPhone est loiiiiiin de mon lit.


----------



## Sud083 (14 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Hello,
> j'explique mon contexte :
> 
> utilisateur linux depuis 1999, j'a longtemps rejeté les solutions microsoft mais également les solutions apple sur des années.
> ...



Pour la Garmin il faut voir la compatibilité du constructeur avec les smartphones et les appareils iOS 

Pour la Galaxy Active 2 la même chose voir sur le site de Samsung les compatibilités avec iOS et les fonctionnalités disponibles ou indisponibles avec les différents OS mobiles 

Pour les enceintes Google Home il faut télécharger l’application Google Home, après la aussi comme c’est pas Android mais iOS il y’aura peut être des fonctionnalités manquantes..

Page d’accueil épurée en fait c’est pas tellement l’interface iOS de base c’est les icônes avec quelques widgets (très récents les widgets) 
Mais un écran d’accueil avec l’heure en gros sur iPhone c’est l’écran verrouillage, on lève notre iPhone et l’heure s’affiche en gros

Concernant la voiture, si celle ci est compatible avec CarPlay aucun problème en Bluetooth ou USB après la aussi tout dépend du modèle de ta voiture 

Apple commercialise l’Apple pencil mais utilisable que sur iPad, après Apple a toujours mis en avant le « doigt » pour les iPhones

Concernant l’autonomie bah plus tu prends un iPhone « grand » plus tu auras de l’autonomie en résumé [emoji16]
iPhone Pro et iPhone pro Max plus autonome que iPhone mini 
iPhone Pro Max c’est celui qui a la plus grande autonomie


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> - j'utilise beaucoup ma Garmin Fenix 5 pour le sport, elle possède des fonctionnalités indispensables pour moi pour le triathlon comme la possibilité d'étendre l'écran de la montre vers le GPS vélo quand je passe de la nage au vélo en compet, ce qu'aucune autre montre ne permet, et je doute de l'intégration des notifications de l'iphone sur la Garmin, c'est officiellement compatible mais je crois que c'est pas optimisé...


J'ai une Garmin (une Forerunner 235) et j'ai bien les notifications de mon iPhone sur ma montre.


----------



## la_pendule (14 Mai 2021)

Sud083 t'es trop fort, chaque fois que je suis à peu près convaincu par un produit Apple tu m'expliques pourquoi il me correspondrait pas 

Sinon lever l'iphone ça revient à devoir bouger, avec un always on display j'ouvre les yeux, je vois l'heure, je les referme, quand on dort c'est quand même ennuyeux de devoir bouger les bras car ça réveille, et ok pour le réveil à côté mais quand je dors chez des amis j'emmène pas mon réveil 

Bref je pense que c'est un défaut que de ne pas avoir mis ça, mais encore une fois c'est pas ce détail qui me décidera mais c'est franchement dommage, c'est comme le voyant de charge sur le macbook, c'est des détails mais tellement important....


----------



## Sud083 (14 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Sud083 t'es trop fort, chaque fois que je suis à peu près convaincu par un produit Apple tu m'expliques pourquoi il me correspondrait pas
> 
> Sinon lever l'iphone ça revient à devoir bouger, avec un always on display j'ouvre les yeux, je vois l'heure, je les referme, quand on dort c'est quand même ennuyeux de devoir bouger les bras car ça réveille, et ok pour le réveil à côté mais quand je dors chez des amis j'emmène pas mon réveil
> 
> Bref je pense que c'est un défaut que de ne pas avoir mis ça, mais encore une fois c'est pas ce détail qui me décidera mais c'est franchement dommage, c'est comme le voyant de charge sur le macbook, c'est des détails mais tellement important....



A aucun moment j’ai dit qu’il ne te correspondrait pas..

L’Always on Display n’est pas disponible sur les iPhones actuellement.
Quand un iPhone est verrouillé tu le prend en main et l’écran de verrouillage s’affiche avec l’heure en gros ainsi que la date
Quand tu es sur l’écran d’accueil tu as l’heure en haut à gauche de l’encoche 

Si tu dors tu as les yeux fermés à partir du moment où tu as les yeux ouverts tu es réveillé [emoji16]

C’est une fonctionnalité manquante pour des 
utilisateurs mais après si c’est rédhibitoire pour toi t’es pas obligé de prendre un iPhone..

J’ai un peu l’impression que tu chipotes pour le plaisir de chipoter


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Bref je pense que c'est un défaut que de ne pas avoir mis ça, mais encore une fois c'est pas ce détail qui me décidera mais c'est franchement dommage, c'est comme le voyant de charge sur le macbook, c'est des détails mais tellement important....


C'est disponible sur l'Apple Watch, il faut donc acheter cette dernière.


----------



## la_pendule (14 Mai 2021)

Acheter une apple watch juste pour avoir l'heure la nuit ça fait cher le réveil 

@ sud083 : je suis pas d'accord avec toi, tu reprends mes critères et tu m'expliques "apple ne réfléchit pas comme ça", alors toi dans ta tête ça semble être "ton idée est du chipotage, apple faut mieux" alors que moi je lis "non, apple ne répondra pas à ton besoin car il a décidé autrement".

Toi tu estimes que mes critères sont du chipotage, moi j'estime que mes critères me sont indispensables, sinon je n'aurai pas appuyé sur ces points précis 

Après c'est extrêmement compliqué de se rendre compte que ce qui nous semble un détail puisse être primordial pour d'autres, j'entends, mais ça change rien 

Quand je lis parfois certains défendre certains produits sur tel ou tel détail sur les commentaires du site macG, là je me dis "ah ouais quand même", comme quoi ce qui semble un détail pour les uns ...

Mais du coup ça me fait "rire" car quand je te lis à chaque fois je me dis "ah donc faut pas que j'achète ça du coup", alors que c'est pas nécessairement ce que tu veux transmettre.

Mais ça va pas plus loin, pas besoin de se prendre la tête  Et évidemment que rien ne m'oblige à le prendre, mais je suis peut être complètement passé à côté de l'utilité de la section "switch iphone" qui pour moi servait à réfléchir à si ça nous correspondait ou pas.

Et non, pour ma part, ouvrir les yeux 1 seconde pour lire l'heure et les refermer ne m'empêche pas de me rendormir alors que prendre le tel en main me coupe dans mon sommeil, on est tous différent.

Pour l'instant je suis encore hésitant, j'ai plus d'arguments pour l'iphone que contre, mais c'est vrai que j'appréhende le fait d'être déçu une fois l'appareil en main (par rapport à mes critères, même s'ils  smblent être du chipotage pour certain)

Exemple : l'absence de voyant lumineux pour la charge du macbook, je pensais que c'était un détail même si j'avais soulevé le souci mais en fait qu'est-ce que c'est gonflant au quotidien... du coup je passe mes journées à chercher un moyen de corriger ça car le lien que m'avait proposé quelqu'un n'est plus en vente, et c'est quand même lourd...


----------



## la_pendule (14 Mai 2021)

Beaucoup de rumeurs indiquent que l'always on pourrait arriver sur l'iphone 13, je vais du coup probablement patienter et voir et repousser mon projet de changement, c'est un critère trop indispensable pour moi à la réflexion, merci pour vos retours qui m'ont encore uen fois aidé à avancer dans ma réflexion  (et à Sud083 qui m'a convaincu que je devais attendre  )


----------



## MrTom (14 Mai 2021)

En tout état de cause, vouloir changer d'OS et de téléphone, sans changer ses habitudes, c'est illusoire


----------



## la_pendule (14 Mai 2021)

Ça je suis bien d'accord, et j'ai souvent changé d'OS sans aucun souci puisque je suis passé par le passé de Symbian à BlackBerry et à Android sans souci, ainsi que de linux à Chrome OS sans souci, et aujourd'hui de Chrome OS à Mac OS sans plus de souci.

Mais il y a changer ses habitudes et retrouver ses critères indispensables.

Je prends un exemple débile exprès pour qu'il soit gros : Si demain tu me dis "oui aller vers tel système de téléphone c'est accepter de ne plus pouvoir envoyer et recevoir de SMS", alors je répondrai que ce n'est pas fait pour moi, même si d'autres y trouveront peut-être leur compte.

Là par exemple Home Assistant gère toute ma domotique, j'ai investi des sommes à 4 chiffres dans ma domotique, si iOS n'était pas compatible avec ce système c'était non d'office (mais il est parfaitement compatible pour le coup).

Après pour ce qui est des broutilles, c'est aussi pour me renseigner car ces broutilles font le quotidien, ça ne veut pas dire que c'est ce qui fera un choix.

Par exemple : L'écran d'accueil plein d'icônes, je ferai avec je m'en tape dans le fond, je trouve ça moche à souhait d'avoir plein d'icônes quand j'allume mon tel mais est-ce vraiment grave ? Dans le fond je m'en tape, c'était juste pour savoir si *par hasard* on pouvait faire autrement, je demande juste à ceux qui savent (encore une fois j'ai peut être pas compris le principe du forum et j'ai tendance à chercher aussi la discussion en plus des renseignements, mais je me plante probablement  ), mais là pour le coup, OUI, c'est du chipotage, aucun souci à l'admettre.

Et pour finir, y a d'autres choses que je cherche justement à changer sinon je me poserai même pas la question de changer. j'étais un utilisateur de BlackBerry convaincu y a une dizaine d'années puis Android m'a montré une autre voie que j'ai clairement préférée, à l'époque déjà il fallait que je sois persuadé de pouvoir écrire du texte convenablement avant d'abandonner le clavier physique (même si en l'occurence je n'ai JAMAIS retrouvé cette aisance mais bon j'ai accepté de faire sans) aujourd'hui j'explore iOS  Je sais que j'y gagnerai sur certains points et que j'y perdrai sur d'autres, mais c'est, selon moi, important de peser le pour et le contre avant de se lancer, car comme tu dis, ça change un paquet d'habitudes, et le smartphone on s'en sert tout le temps.

L'Always ON clairement ça oriente mon choix, donc j'attends le 13 pour voir


----------



## LaJague (19 Mai 2021)

T’as pas l’air convaincu toi même alors ….
Pourquoi te convaincre ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Par exemple : L'écran d'accueil plein d'icônes, je ferai avec je m'en tape dans le fond, je trouve ça moche à souhait d'avoir plein d'icônes quand j'allume mon tel


Je ne comprends pas, je n'ai pas pleins d'icones quand j'allume mon iPhone. J'ai l'heure et la date en haut et la lampe et l'appareil photo en bas. 


la_pendule a dit:


> L'Always ON clairement ça oriente mon choix, donc j'attends le 13 pour voir


Quand on parle de plus en plus d'écologie et de consommation des batteries, cela me semble un non sens d'avoir un appareil toujours allumé. Surtout que je trouve ça gênant d'avoir un truc qui brille dans la poche alors qu'il ne sert pas.


----------



## la_pendule (19 Mai 2021)

L'always on bien fait ne brille pas dans la poche, quand il détecte de la proximité + qu'il est dans le noir (donc dans une poche), l'always on s'éteint.

Ensuite sur un écran OLED, ça consomme aussi peu qu'une montre classique qui reste allumée tout le temps également.

En bref tu me dis qu'afficher l'heure la nuit consomme de l'énergie... Alors certes depuis que je suis gamin j'affiche l'heure d'une façon la nuit, avant d'avoir un smartphone j'avais un radio réveil qui affichait l'heure et donc qui consommait un peu d'énergie j'avoue, en contrepartie je fais mes 20 bornes pour aller au taf à vélo...

@ LaJague : c'est le but même du post : à l'heure de mes messages je n'étais pas convaincu, donc je voulais savoir si je passais à côté de quelque chose.

Après vous avoir lu, j'ai fini en effet pas plus convaincu qu'avant (même moins qu'avant vu qu'avant ce post j'étais hésitant et après vos réponses j'étais sûr que j'en voulais pas). Finalement après d'autres recherches et des discussions à mon taf, je suis en passe d'en prendre un car j'ai d'autres arguments qui me parlent finalement pas mal, donc je vais me prendre un 12.

J'ai juste pas eu les bons arguments ici mais c'est pas grave en soit, c'est de la discussion, pourquoi ce genre de remarque un peu "rentre dedans" ? Keep cool tout va bien on est là pour discuter


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> L'always on bien fait ne brille pas dans la poche, quand il détecte de la proximité + qu'il est dans le noir (donc dans une poche), l'always on s'éteint.


OK, si c'est ça le Always One c'est comme les forfait limité en dessous de 150 Go  Pourquoi pas. Personnellement, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt sur un Smartphone alors que sur une montre ça me semble plus pertinent. Peut être que si je l'avais, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer. 

C'est comme Mac OS 9, je le trouvais très bien a l'époque, mais tout évolue.


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

Oui mais il faut avoir la montre c'est bien le problème.

Mais en effet je vais le corriger avec ça : j'ai remarqué que l'Apple Watch était assez complémentaire et presque "indispensable" à ce que je recherche sur l'iPhone.

Le problème est que je ne me voyais pas porter cette horreur (goût perso) au poignet et donc que je n'en voulais pas car pour moi une montre participe à ma tenue et j'aurais du mal à porter une montre que je trouve moche à ce point.
Mais néanmoins, elle apporte pas mal de choses qui vont m'être très utiles en complétant l'iPhone sur des fonctions qu'il n'a pas seul (exemple : l'always on).

Mais j'ai appris qu'on pouvait connecter plusieurs montres connectées donc ça règle mon souci : la montre sera la nuit sur la table de chevet et la journée dans ma poche à côté de l'iPhone pendant que j'aurai une montre qui me plaît au poignet, je pensais que si on connectait l'Apple Watch, on ne pouvait pas porter une autre montre connectée au poignet (enfin qu'on ne pouvait pas en connecter une autre quoi), j'étais donc gêné.


----------



## LaJague (20 Mai 2021)

Une Apple Watch dans la poche ….
J’ai du mal à comprendre le principe la ! 

Si elle n’est pas portée, elle ne fait RIEN (ha si le réveil fonctionne)


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

Elle ne permet pas de déverrouiller l'iphone par exemple ? Je pensais...
je vais me renseigner plus en détail... c'est couillon d'avoir deux produits complémentaires et d'avoir celui que je trouve très joli dans la poche et l'autre sur le poignet...

Si vraiment faut la porter pour faire ce que je veux, alors ça reconfirme que l'iphone 12 ne sera pas suffisant en lui même pour mes besoins et qu'il faudra attendre, ascenseur émotionnel


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

L’Apple Watch est inopérante si elle ne reconnaît pas une circulation sanguine. Il faut donc la porter pour qu’elle fonctionne. Sinon, elle ne peut que servir d‘horloge en la plaçant verticalement sur son socle de recharge.


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> L’Apple Watch est inopérante si elle ne reconnaît pas une circulation sanguine. Il faut donc la porter pour qu’elle fonctionne. Sinon, elle ne peut que servir d‘horloge en la plaçant verticalement sur son socle de recharge.


Ah ok donc même si je voulais la porter ça marcherait pas à cause des tatouages. Bon ben fin de l'histoire.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

En effet, les tatouages et l’Apple Watch ne font pas bon ménage. Il y a quelqu’un qui le sait bien à MacG.


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

Je me doute, déjà avec l'active 2 de Samsung c'est pas idéal : heureusement on peut quand même recevoir des notifications même si on capte plus le pouls (sinon ça aurait rendu toute montre connectée incompatible, mouarf...) mais l'always on de la montre est lui soumis au fait qu'elle soit portée justement, donc souvent je me retrouve avec un écran noir vu que ça saute avec les tatouages.

Mais bon du coup y a pas mal de choses qui n'iront pas : l'obligation de déverrouiller avec le code à cause du masque, l'absence d'always on, et l'absence de déclencheur d'APN à distance (comme j'ai avec le stylet du Note et comme l'AW aurait pu permettre), en bref ce que tout l'AW pouvait compléter, seront absents à cause de cette contrainte, dommage. Doivent pas avoir de gens tatoués chez Cupertino j'imagine ^^

Et on sait comment la personne en question de chez MacG se débrouille du coup ?

C'est bête parce que je trouve pas l'AW très jolie mais c'est vrai qu'elle apporte pas mal de choses hyper intéressantes au niveau fonctionnel, elle appartient selon moi au design du passé d'Apple (avec les arrondis des tranches qui me rappellent les arrondis des premiers iphones et premiers ipad et de l'iMac intel) et j'avais dans l'espoir qu'ils aillent vers leur design plus moderne que je préfère largement des iMac M1, de l'iphone 12, des ipad air, de toutes des choses assez plates avec les bords tout droit que j'aime beaucoup et qui me rappelle la sortie de l'iphone 4, première fois que j'ai vraiment accroché à un design de chez Apple !


----------



## Sud083 (20 Mai 2021)

Le futur iPhone 13 d’après les rumeurs aura un lecteur d’empreintes digitales sous l’écran justement car à cause du masque Face ID est inopérant et donc oblige à taper le code


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

Oui et des rumeurs parlent d'always on (après je sais pas ce que valent ces rumeurs), l'iphone 13 semble être mon graal ^^

Manque juste la possibilité de déclencher l'apn à distance... là encore quand on y a goûté et que ça devient naturel...


----------



## Sud083 (20 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Oui et des rumeurs parlent d'always on (après je sais pas ce que valent ces rumeurs), l'iphone 13 semble être mon graal ^^
> 
> Manque juste la possibilité de déclencher l'apn à distance... là encore quand on y a goûté et que ça devient naturel...



Ça semble être un bon cru oui de toute façon acheter l’iPhone 12 au mois de Mai a environ 3 mois de la présentation du 13 c’est pas une très bonne idée 

Déclencher l’appareil photo à distance faisant énormément de photo avec j’en ai jamais entendu parler


----------



## la_pendule (20 Mai 2021)

Avant de pouvoir le faire avec le stylet du Galaxy Note je le faisais pas non plus mais depuis que j'ai cette possibilité, c'est tellement pratique, ça évite le retardateur. (Pour ma part par exemple, fréquentant plusieurs forums sur les tatouages ça permet de prendre ceux qui sont dans mon dos juste en posant le téléphone sur un meuble sans solliciter madame à chaque fois).


----------



## iDanGener (21 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> L'always on bien fait [..] quand il détecte de la proximité + qu'il est dans le noir (donc dans une poche), l'always on s'éteint.


Si on résume,

Tu ne veux pas soulever le iPhone car tu dors, et tu ne veux pas te réveiller, mais tes yeux sont ouverts pour lire l'heure.
Tu souhaites un «always on» (_toujours allumé_, en anglais) qui s'éteint.
Est-ce indiscret de demander pourquoi tu as besoin de savoir quelle heure il est, lorsque tu te réveilles la nuit ? Si la fonction Réveil  n'a pas sonnée, c'est que ce n'est pas l'heure de se lever,  et à ce que j'ai compris, tu ne te réveilles pas vraiment, car tu t'endors dès la lecture faite, donc ce n'est pas une question de «est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de me rendormir?».  Mes deux picots qui précèdent ce paragraphe est une boutade, mais sérieusement je suis vraiment intrigué par ce besoin de savoir l'heure pendant la nuit.


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2021)

ne mettant jamais de réveil, j’ai souvent besoin de savoir l’heure la nuit. Personnellement je comprend sa demande. Mais je ne veut pas avoir une lumière; même  faible, à côté de mon lit. Sinon, j’aurais mis un réveille électronique Sur la tablée de nuit.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Mai 2021)

Pétard ce que vous êtes compliqués….


----------



## la_pendule (21 Mai 2021)

Oula je pense pas être si compliqué, on a tous nos habitudes de vie, c'est curieux comme question 

J'ai toujours eu besoin de connaître l'heure la nuit quand j'ouvre les yeux quelques secondes, ça me rassure de me positionner dans le temps, c'est comme ça depuis que je suis môme, ensuite je me rendors en quelques secondes.

Veux bien qu'on fasse une thérapie mais bon 

Et le capteur de luminosité met l'always on tellement bas que ça créé vraiment pas assez de lumière pour que ça soit perceptible les yeux fermés, mais juste assez pour lire l'heure.

Après on a tous nos petites habitudes chelou je pense, et clairement j'ai pas prévu d'adapter ma vie à mes objets...

Après au pire j'achète une petite horloge à 5 balles avec des led et voilà, c'est pas la fin du monde non plus (même si en voyage c'est plus ennuyeux).

L'absence de possibilité de déverrouillage sans code avec le masque est plus ennuyeux déjà.


----------



## la_pendule (24 Mai 2021)

Juste pour info, j'ai testé l'AW de l'ado de ma compagne et j'ai la solution à mon souci.
Pour rappel des soucis :


l'iPhone 12 m'intéresse pas mal mais il lui manque 3 fonctions essentielles pour moi
l'AW apporte ces fonctions à l'iPhone
J'ai pas trop envie de porter une AW car je trouve difficile de porter un accessoire que je trouve laid
l'AW ne fonctionne de toute façon pas sur mes poignets car elle ne capte pas ma FC à cause des tattoos

La solution :
- Comme les 3 seules fonctions dont j'ai besoin sur l'AW ne nécessitent pas de porter la montre (à part sur le fait qu'elle ne fonctionne pas sans détecter la FC) et que j'ai déjà 3 montres connectées qui m'apportent ce dont j'ai besoin d'une montre connectée d'une façon plus générale (deux garmin et une active 2), j'ai testé en tenant la montre du bout des doigts avec la pulpe des doigts juste sous le capteur et... ça fonctionne, il détecte bien ma FC.

je pourrai donc embarquer l'AW dans la poche pour compléter l'iPhone et porter une montre tierce qui me plaît au poignet et qui capte les notifs sans avoir besoin de ma FC.


----------



## LaJague (27 Mai 2021)

L’AW4 si elle ne détecte pas de FC ne fait rien
(Vibration ou bip) 
La 5 et se je ne sais pas


----------



## la_pendule (28 Mai 2021)

Je visais plutôt la 6, mais bon j'ai reporté le projet, mon note 9 me correspond parfaitement et j'ai du mal à m'en séparer, première fois que j'apprécie autant un smartphone et j'en ai eu un paquet, et comme il fonctionne super bien encore 3 ans après l'achat, je le garde.

Je voulais un téléphone adapté à la 5G mais comme c'est encore loin d'être prêt en France, autant repousser encore mon achat pour la prochaine génération.


----------

